# Does "Being Reformed" require adherance to the RPW?



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm not saying you have to be EP, or non-instrumental in practice or belief ...

But, is a fundamental part of being "Reformed" that someone holds to the Regulative Principle of Worship?

I firmly believe it is.

It was one of the great purposes of the Calvinistic Reformation, especially in the eyes of those like Calvin himself, to abolish and remove all forms of idolatry, and only worship God as He has commanded, simply and clearly in His Word.



> "Many marvel why the LORD so sharply threatens to astound the people who worshiped him with the commands of men [Isa. 29:13-14] and declares that he is vainly worshiped by the precepts of men [Matt. 15:9]. But if they were to weigh what it is to depend upon God's bidding alone in matters of religion (that is, on account of heavenly wisdom), they would at the same time see that the Lord has strong reasons to abominate such perverse rites, which are performed for him according to the willfulness of human nature. For even though those who obey such laws in the worship of God have some semblance of humility in this obedience of theirs, they are nevertheless not at all humble in God's sight, since they prescribe for him these same laws which they observe. Now, this is the reason why Paul so urgently warns us not to be deceived by the traditions of men [Col. 2:4ff], or by what he calls ... "will worship," devised by men apart from God's teaching [Col. 2:23, 22]. It is certainly true that our own and all men's wisdom must become foolish, that we may allow him alone to be wise. Those who expect his approval for their paltry observances contrived by men's will, and offer to him, as if involuntarily, a sham obedience which is paid actually to men, do not hold to that path. So it has been done for some centuries past, and within our memory, and is done today also in those places in which the authority of the creature is more than that of the Creator [cf. Rom. 1:25]. Their religion (if it still deserves to be called religion) is defiled with more, and more senseless, superstitious than ever any paganism was. For what could men's mind produce but all carnal and fatuous things which truly resemble their authors?"
> *John Calvin, Institutes of the Christian Religion. Book IV. Ch. X. 24.*



I would hold firmly that anyone who rejects the basic principles of Reformed worship, as outlined in both the continental and Scottish confessions of faith, is NOT Reformed in practice or belief, at least not completely or consistently.

Thoughts?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 29, 2005)

There is a difference between being Reformed and being a Calvinist, at least historically. But I don't think most new Calvinists would understand this difference yet. If you were to simply tell them they're not Reformed, you would be insulting them and the progress they have made thus far. It's not their fault that the terminology has become ambigious. This is why more charity is required in discussing these things. There are too many misconceptions that people can be caught up in. Humility and meekness are required and only as loving brothers will we learn together and grow in Christian unity.

[Edited on 7-30-2005 by puritansailor]


----------

